# What is your happiest memory?



## Kandice (Jan 26, 2017)

I just want to hear people's stories of their most happiest memory.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I am not sure but I always feel lighter and more carefree when I am out in nature, away from most everybody, and the sun is shining and everything smells so fragrant and alive. I guess other than that, there's always a period in relationships when you feel wonderful and everything is right in the world, but I've never figured out how to keep it going.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Oh God idk, I've had very few happy moments in my life....hmm maybe just spending time with my ex.


----------



## ladyscuttle (Jan 29, 2012)

Any time I was able to get out and accomplish a day without anxiety. Fo sho.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

When i was younger, my relatives would come over on the weekends and we would have a great time. Thats pretty much it.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

My happiest memory in life is the day my dad bought our first PC.
I was waiting for it for months and for some reason I was madly obsessed with it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Hard to say but it's probably when I had a brief thing going on (not sure what to label it) with a construction worker at my previous job. I had decided to just go for it and flirt with him, which is something I've never done before. I mean he made it easier though by hinting that he likes me. The best part was he was as crazy about me as I was about him. It was one of the best feelings ever. I would even look forward to work just to see him even if I had only an hour of sleep. He wasn't my first kiss but he gave me the first best kiss. The moment leading up to it was sweet and innocent.


----------



## Aly (Nov 30, 2010)

I honestly have a lot of them. Most of my happiest moments are from childhood.. riding my bike with friends to the playground, being at the beach catching hermit crabs and digging a huge ditch in the sand. I also have a lot of good memories that have happened within the past few years. There's just too many, but I look back on these happy memories everyday. I'm very nostalgic.


----------



## bardrian (May 12, 2017)

When I'm alone at home with a lot of food and time to play games. :nerd:


----------



## DnnyDe (May 31, 2017)

best time ever was in the beginning of our marriage. That was the best time ever, but its gone after 5 years. Well nothing lasts forever. Good thing comes to the end very quickly. Shame


----------

